# Armani watch serial numbers



## Raiden

I purchased an Armani AR-2448 watch directly from Amazon (not a third party vendor) this week, and when it arrived it was missing its certificate of authenticity, which naturally caused some concern.

I was looking the watch over and it has a 6-digit serial number engraved into the back of the watch, but it also has another 6-digit number engraved into the clasp on the bracelet. These numbers do not match.

Could anyone who knows about Armani watches tell me if these numbers are supposed to be identical serial numbers, or if the number on the clasp is nothing more than a part number.

I'm intending to return it to get a replacement with the correct paperwork, but it would be helpful to know what to look out for.

Thanks.


----------



## Always"watching"

That is most interesting, if a bit disturbing. You would think that Amazon would get it right in the case of a brand new watch, and I have never experienced a problem with them. I actually didn't know that Armani watches came with a certificate of authenticity, nor that they had identifying numbers on the caseback. I was looking in a friend's shop window the other day and noticed a rather nice New Old Stock Armani gents quartz watch. It has it's box and has never ben used but I must find out if it also has its proper certificate and matching serial numbers. The current price is a bit high for me, but as he is a friend...


----------



## Raiden

> That is most interesting, if a bit disturbing. You would think that Amazon would get it right in the case of a brand new watch, and I have never experienced a problem with them. I actually didn't know that Armani watches came with a certificate of authenticity, nor that they had identifying numbers on the caseback.


 I find the Amazon thing pretty strange too. One of the things I've heard though is that they mix up the stock from their third party vendors with their own stock in their warehouse, so in some cases if a marketplace seller is offering dodgy goods then you can end up with it even if you buy specifically from Amazon themselves. The thought of that doesn't fill me with confidence.

Here's what the certificate of authenticity should look like:


http://imgur.com/t1Bsp

 I spent some researching the watch before buying it, and those are images that people had posted online when reviewing it.

Hopefully someone will know about the numbers on the caseback and strap.


----------



## BondandBigM

I have a few Armani watches, al came with the same box and papers.




























I have a few Armani watches, al came with the same box and papers.




























And I have a load of these tickets like the one in the imgur link but not sure which ones are for the watches or the clothes I bought.


----------



## BondandBigM

I just had a quick look at one of them and it only has the model number on the back as opposed to a serial number which you can see on this handful of tickets I found at the bottom of a box but as said these tickets could be from clothes I have.

And just as an asides everything was bought in local shops and not from any internet retailers.


----------



## Raiden

I got my replacement in the post today from Amazon. It doesn't have a certificate of authenticity either, and the serial number on the back of the new one is identical to the old one. Every other photo I've seen of this watch has had a unique number so I find it very suspicious.


----------



## Always"watching"

Thanks for filling me in with that info everyone. Thanks also for the pics, dear B&BM


----------



## Raiden

Just a quick update. I e-mailed Emporio Armani watches about the differing numbers on the watchback and the clasp, and they had this to say:



> Thank you for contacting Emporio Armani watches. We appreciate that you want to verify the authenticity of your new AR-2448 watch. The 6-digit number indicated on the back of your watch is its serial number, which can differ from the number on the clasp.


 So apparently that's a non-issue.

The fact that I got two watches from Amazon with identical serial numbers though, and missing certificates of authenticity, was enough for me to send them back for a refund this afternoon. So much for the convenience of online shopping; I assumed I could trust Amazon but I guess I'll go to a proper jeweller's store next time.

Thanks to everyone who commented.


----------



## BondandBigM

Maybe I should just add most of my Armani watches are a few years old, here's a couple and both only have the model number on them, I have one on a bracelet that was more expensive I'll try and dig it out and see what's on it.


----------



## mel

Amazon is a bit like Comet on steroids - -pile it high , sell it on 'tinternet.

They have a massive warehouse about twenty miles from us - built for one of the big semi-conductor companies when Silicon Glen was on the go, but never occupied, lay empty for years till Big River took it on. staffed by stock pickers and fork lift folks. I wouldn't think they would have ANYONE on staff who knew much about watches or suits!


----------



## johnbaz

Hi

I bought an Armani watch from the carboot sale of all places! I can't remember how much the fella wanted but I haggled it down to eight quid!!, I'm not even 100% certain that it's real or fake but of all of the Model AR0245's i've seen it looks identical! It needed a cell fitting but someone had tried and couldn't get the caseback to go back on! (It was very tight!)

The case/bracelet quality is superb! It's slightly tight and could do with one more link but is wearable!





































There was no box or papers with it!

This one too came from the bootsale though i've no recollection of what I paid for it! It came in an inner and outer box but no papers..
It was on a black leather Armani strap with a deployant clasp but I changed it!

This one didn't seem to have been worn at all when I gave it my son, It needed the strap changing when he brought it back!!





































As with the other, I don't know for sure if this is genuine, Can't remember what's inside this one but the Tank has a Ronda jewelled movement inside..

John


----------

